#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Anti-Virus no Linux...
Ouvi falar que da pra instalar o anti-virus no Linux talves o MacFee, e ele automaticamente ir passando em todos os terminais windows?

alguem sabe como eu faço isso?? algum tutorial?

Obrigado

----------


## brunomarcelo

cara, até da pra faze isso, mas a sua rede vai fica em frangalhos... isso se nao pará tudo...

eu recomendo vc instala um antivirus no server e outr no windows...

pro linux pode ser o "AntiVir" ele tem um modulo (dazuko) que faz o mesmo servico do "Resident Shield" do McAfee p/ Windows... alem de ser gratuito

no Windows eu recomendo o AVG... gratuito, leve, funcional e tb pega virus nos emails do outlook

----------


## Valhalla

Uma boa alternativa também p/ Linux é o Sophos que inclusive vc pode coloca-lo para trabalhar em conjunto com o MailScanner, com relação ao Win eu também aconselho o AVG.

----------


## Francisco

Certo pessoal, aproveitando o gancho... 

Alguém tem uma sugestão de anti-vírus para linux, pode ser por maquina (tipo o NAV2002) ou um de servidor que rode no cliente mais acessando a base de dados do servidor (tipo Norton Corporate), queria saber de alguns do linux que fossem funcionais e o mais imortante... GRATUITO, GNU, FREE.

Já ouvi falar de alguns no linux tipo o SOPHOS, ANTIVIR, KAPERSKY, AMAVIS.. queria maiores informações e como adquirir/implementar/manter um bom antivírus para linux lembrando GRATUITO, GNU, FREE.

Alguma sugestão amigos linuxers...

Vida longa ao Linux.
Vida longa ao software livre.
Morte a pirataria.
Viva a Evolução.

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Olá grande, fiz o seguinte, como não conheço nenhum...hehe..

Instalei o mcafee, no servidor, juntamente com o mailscanner, que trbalha junto com o sendmail, nas estações, instalei mcafee, depois fiz um script no servidor que busca as atualizações na internet, e nas estações, um script para buscar o arquivo no servidor....agente se vira do jeito que pode né....hehe <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon27.gif"> foi fod %$#@ÓT$%

----------


## 1c3m4n

Exatamente oq eu tenho tb.... eh foda mesmo mas alguem ai entrou no Linux pra pegar coisa facil???? heheheh eu naum... eu quero eh mais <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------

Pra acabar com os virus do windows é mto mto facil... instale LINUX.... aí vem aquela resposta... "os usuários estão &acute;acostumados&acute; com windows".... me desculpe mas pra mim o simples usuario que só usa ruindows está com seus dias contados... hahahaha... pra quem não sabe o windows possui uma falha... em todas suas versoes... esta falha permite a invasão... se alguém fizer um virus que explore a falha e se a fonte for ATX da até pra queimar a fonte, placa mãe... alias o q quiser fazer o virus faz.
Mande... mande mesmo ... façam um curso de usuarios linux ou esqueçam que a computaçao existe...

t+
by ¿X?

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

São dois.....o legal é ser dificil....

----------


## l00k

hei anonimo, fala mais dessa falha.
Temos que falar a verdade e fazer todo mundo estudar linux... heheheheheheheheheh

----------


## Francisco

Eu ainda não pesquisei, mais o MCAFEE é GNU ?

----------


## 1c3m4n

Não mas tem uma versao pra linux

----------


## Mr_Mind

Eu uso f-prot (com qmail-scanner para o qmail)


Instalar o f-prot

Descomprime-se a tarball e executa-se:

# ./configure && make && make install

Descomprime-se o ficheiro fp-linux_sb.tar.gz em /usr/local
Deve ficar-se com um directório /usr/local/f-prot_3.12a

Vamos mudar-lhe o nome para f-prot

# mv f-prot_3.12a f-prot

É necessário criar alguns symbolic links em /usr/local e tornar executáveis alguns ficheiros:

# ln -fs /usr/local/f-prot/f-prot.sh bin/f-prot
# ln -fs /usr/local/f-prot/f-prot.8 man/man8/
# ln -fs /usr/local/f-prot/check-updates.sh.8 man/man8/

# chmod +x /usr/local/f-prot/f-prot*
# chmod +x /usr/local/f-prot/check*

Agora é altura de fazer o update das definições de anti-vírus:

# check-updates.sh

There&acute;s a new version of:
"Application/Script viruses and Trojans" signatures on the web.
Starting to download

**********************************
* Update completed successfully. *
**********************************

<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif"> 

ai meti a correr de 1 em 1 hora (ok .. sou paranoico <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_cool.gif">) no cron.hourly e ate&acute; agora tem caçado tudo
tb tem o tnef para M$ shit

downloads:
tnef - http://world.std.com/~damned/software.html
f-prot - http://www.f-prot.com/download/getfplinfree.html


<IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## Francisco

Certo galera, algum antivirus GNU eficiente ????

----------


## Francisco

Digo além dos citados (desculpem.. não observei que tinha uma página 2 com essas informações... talvez sejam alucinações por causa do uso de drogas pesadíssimas (W2K+IE6) rs.rs..rs..

Desculpe galera mais é para não cometer a "gafe"..
rs..rs
rs...rs...
rs..rs..rs..

----------


## ATNunes

Onde é que eu baixo esse AntiVir????

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

leia o post acima amigo..

----------


## MAJOR

Um Olá para todos! 
Ei .... Eu uso o norton 2003 como antivirus no meu Linux...

=]

tive serios problemas com virus aqui na rede uma vez .

Compartilho meu / do Linux como public , pelo samba entao...
faco isso 1 vez a cada mes...
faco no periodo das 5:00 da matina ... onde não tem niguem usando.
vou em uma estacao e passo o norton =]

sei que isso nao é muito seguro de se fazer , + é a solucao que achei para usar o melhor Norton no meu Linux! =]
removi o Slapper.c assim =]

[]os



MAJOR

----------


## Mr_Mind

<TABLE BORDER=0 ALIGN=CENTER WIDTH=85%><TR><TD><font size=-1>Quote:</font><HR></TD></TR><TR><TD><FONT SIZE=-1><BLOCKQUOTE>
On 2002-11-21 10:20, MAJOR wrote:
Um Olá para todos! 
Ei .... Eu uso o norton 2003 como antivirus no meu Linux...

=]

tive serios problemas com virus aqui na rede uma vez .

Compartilho meu / do Linux como public , pelo samba entao...
faco isso 1 vez a cada mes...
faco no periodo das 5:00 da matina ... onde não tem niguem usando.
vou em uma estacao e passo o norton =]

sei que isso nao é muito seguro de se fazer , + é a solucao que achei para usar o melhor Norton no meu Linux! =]
removi o Slapper.c assim =]

[]os



MAJOR

</BLOCKQUOTE></FONT></TD></TR><TR><TD><HR></TD></TR></TABLE>

*solução inteligente!!!* <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_wink.gif">

----------


## MAJOR

Thanks man...

=]


[]os 



MAJOR

----------


## Francisco

Concordo...


Mais alguém conhece uma solução GNU (100%Linux), não comercial, open-source... 

Algum anti-vírus gratuito para linux ??

----------


## AndrewAmorimdaSilva

Tente o sopho caro colega, com mailscanner, e alguns scripts, você consegue ter uma solução anti-virus totalmente free (GNU-GPL). <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_biggrin.gif">

----------


## ATNunes

Mas onde eu baixo esse shopos???
Os scripts já vem com ele ou eu tenho que desenvolvê-los???

Alguém já tem algum script pra ele pronto??? <IMG SRC="images/forum/icons/icon_frown.gif">

----------

